# Please help solve my yorkie mystery..Is my dog a yorkie or mixed(with what??)



## jaxmommy

My dog jax is 2 years old..he weighs 6lbs and was sold to me as a full yorkie...but












everytime we go out i get "omg hes such a cute yorkie" OR "what kind of dog is that hes NOT a yorkie" its so confusing...id like to get more opinions and try to get a consensus on if hes a yorkie and if not what is he actually mixed with...


----------



## WTFCas

You won't really know without papers and even those can be sketchy at best. He might be a Yorkie and just a poorly bred byb one. Which doesn't really matter if he's a good dog. My Mom has two "Purebred Yorkies". Turner is very small maybe 5-6" at the shoulder and about 3lbs...he is perfectly proportioned. Layla however, is about the same height but has a much longer body with a longer muzzle and ears. Turner came from a shelter so there is no way to know if he really is a "purebred" Yorkie or not. Same with Layla, she was a rehome off of CL and we'll never know if she really is since she doesn't have papers. I do think its safe to call your dog a Yorkie.


----------



## jaxmommy

thank you for your response...jax is a GREAT dog..i love him dearly so it doesnt really matter to me but i get asked soooo often id like to be able to give a valid/educated answer...plus my fiance argues me down that hes "a mutt" and that i shouldnt call him a yorkie so id LOVE to be able to prove him wrong


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I'm saying Yorkie mix cause his face screams Yorkie, but the second photo looks Silky to me. So maybe Jax is both. He's cute too and welcome to the forum.


----------



## jaxmommy

thank you for responding...i thought silky for a while cause i looked up silky terrier pics and he favored them alot but he iss way smaller than the silky standard...as a puppy he was black and tan and looked like a full yorkie but now hes silver/tan and has those long legs so maybe he IS both..that might explain it...


----------



## jaxmommy

heres a better shot of his body if this helps at all


http://www.dogforums.com/members/ja...98484-10150531459577224-500407223-8560904.jpg


----------



## grab

He looks like a BYB Yorkie to me.


----------



## jaxmommy

im not familiar with what byb stands for? google didnt give me a good answer since all the sites are blocked at work...what is byb..


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

BYB=Back Yard Breeder, like a puppy mill. And now that I look at your second photo, he looks Yorkie again. Ah...confusing. I'm still sticking with my original answer before.


----------



## jaxmommy

lol now you know how i feel...so back yard breeders...are they just not the same quality of yorkie's or something?


----------



## jaxmommy

as you can see from the pic below..as a puppy he looked more like a yorkie..as he grew his looks just changed so drastically which is why i think he's mixed..

http://www.dogforums.com/members/jaxmommy-albums-jax-picture31956-jax1.jpg


----------



## Amaryllis

jaxmommy said:


> lol now you know how i feel...so back yard breeders...are they just not the same quality of yorkie's or something?


Nope, the quality is never as good with BYBs and puppy mills. They also tend to be bigger from BYBs because the bigger the mother, the more pups she can have safely, so BYBs and puppy mills tend to produce bigger Yorkies (and other small breeds).

That's not an insult to your dog, though. As long as you love him, he's perfect!


----------



## Vicky88

He is lovely, he looks so cute in that first photo, but i've got no idea what he is.


----------



## jaxmommy

i thank you for your reply..im not insulted by any comments/guesses as to what he might be cause i do love him and think hes the cutest little thing no matter what he is..hes a GREAT dog such a joy to have....your theory makes sense to me...he wasnt nearly as expensive as a yorkie should be...so i wouldnt be surprised he is is "off brand yorkie" for lack of better words lol thanks again



Vicky88 said:


> He is lovely, he looks so cute in that first photo, but i've got no idea what he is.


lol thank you...and i definitely understand your confusion


----------



## sscott87

Don't even worry about it too much and tell your guy to screw off lol I was told my dog was Husky/Lab by the previous owner, and 2 months now and not a single person has said Lab (and I have plenty of reasons to think there's no Lab in him), and some don't guess Husky (though that part I really do believe from research, part of his appearance, mannerisms, etc). I hear all sorts of mixes. My response when people ask? "Husky and Lord-knows-what" and it gets a good laugh. Always compliments and amazement as to how good he looks. And he's a great dog. Those reasons make me love him, and though I'm curious enough that I ordered a DNA kit (just got it in today, woohoo), it really makes no difference to me as to what it says. So Yorkie it is, and enjoy!


----------



## Avery

If I saw this dog on the street I would call him a Yorkie, but I'm not familiar with the differences between Yorkies and Silkies. His color is perfectly normal for a Yorkie, though. From some of your posts it seemed that his color was making you doubt his heritage.


----------



## jaxmommy

sscott87 lool at tell my guy to screw off...and youre response is typically what i go with so its funny you said that...i always say yorkie and SOMETHING?? lol the funny thing is when i say "hes a Yorkie" i get "oh thats not a yorkie"...when i say "Im not for certain what he is i think yorkie" they say "oh he looks like a yorkie to me" i cant win  anyways now im curious to what your results will be if you can remember come back and share please and thanks for your input


----------



## jaxmommy

Avery said:


> If I saw this dog on the street I would call him a Yorkie, but I'm not familiar with the differences between Yorkies and Silkies. His color is perfectly normal for a Yorkie, though. From some of your posts it seemed that his color was making you doubt his heritage.


well from what i reseached a yorkie should be kind of box shaped with "blue" and tan fur and short legs and weigh between 4-7lbs.....a silky is similiar but bigger..their average is 9-12lbs i believe...while jax is within the yorkie weight range at 6lbs his long legs and gray fur are what make me question it...although like you said i HAVE seen yorkies this color...anyways i appreciate your response


----------



## Jacksons Mom

He looks like a Yorkie to me - purebred.

Silkies and Yorkies are difficult to tell apart often times because there are sooo many BYB'ers out there breeding Yorkies, and then they become "out of standard" and it's just so hard to tell. But even good breeders can get Yorkies off standard, so it's not always a matter of bad breeding. 

A Silky was basically created from an Australian Terrier and a Yorkie, so all very closely related. Silky's have the pretty hair of a Yorkie, but more terrier-ness like an Aussie.

And often, just size doesn't mean anything. Sooo many people see large Yorkie and automatically assume it's a Silky but it's simply not the case. I've seen purebred Silky's that are 6lbs and purebred Yorkies that are 16lbs.

I often think Jackson is a Silky. But he's longer than he is tall (which is the biggest difference between them), a bit longer muzzle, bigger ears, and it's hard to explain... but even when I see other larger Yorkies, who look *nearly* identical to Jackson in person - there is just *something* different about Jackson. I don't know if it's his body, his eyes, his eyes, his snout or what (he is 16lbs, btw). But definitely personality-wise, I have yet to meet another Yorkie that acts like him in real life... he carries himself differently. So *shrugs*. I dunno. I got him from a BYB - odds that he's a Silky are probably rare, he's probably just a badly bred Yorkie. Either way, he's such an awesome dog, I don't care! And I've discovered Silky's now, and am sooo glad.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

jaxmommy said:


> well from what i reseached a yorkie should be kind of box shaped with "blue" and tan fur and short legs and weigh between 4-7lbs.....a silky is similiar but bigger..their average is 9-12lbs i believe...while jax is within the yorkie weight range at 6lbs his long legs and gray fur are what make me question it...although like you said i HAVE seen yorkies this color...anyways i appreciate your response


No, that "gray" color is very very common in Yorkies. Yeah, it's supposed to be more "blue" but honestly, most yorkies I meet or see online have the more gray/silver coloring. 

Here's Silky's in full coat:


----------



## jaxmommy

Aww I love ur Jackson pictures....thank you for your response


----------

